

Is someone trying to build the real Genisys app from Terminator? - cmatthieu
http://genisys.io

======
orionblastar
It is either a fan site or promotion for the Terminator series movies.

It seems to count down for some time in 2017. That is around the time Genisys
actually launched in the movie and they release part two of the trilogy in
real life.

